# Punched tag



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

My 15 yr old son was able to fill his tag this morning. I wasn't able to make it down to hunt with him due to work but he has an awesome grandma that took him. Sounds like they had a great time.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool buck! Congrats!!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool buck... and cooler Grandma!


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice! Congrats to your son.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait?.... I gotta ask. It looks like the buck's front left leg has been degloved or something. What am I looking at?


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

longbow said:


> Wait?.... I gotta ask. It looks like the buck's front left leg has been degloved or something. What am I looking at?


Not sure if its from getting shot or running through brush. I won't have eyes on the deer until tomorrow. I'll let ya know.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Leg just looks slicked down from blood.


-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome! Is this his first buck? Pretty awesome grandma!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You go, grandma!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That’s an awesome grandma man, wish there were more like her. Congratulations to your boy


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations and Grandmas are way awesome.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

BigT said:


> Awesome! Is this his first buck? Pretty awesome grandma!


First muzzleloader buck. Last year he shot a nice 2 point with his bow and the year before that a forky with his rifle.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to the young man on his buck! Grandmas are awesome!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to both your son and grandma!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Buck! way to go Grandson & Grandma team.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Great looking Buck! Congrats to your son, you and his Grandma!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Leg just looks slicked down from blood.
> 
> -DallanC


This is exactly what it is.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Wire said:


> First muzzleloader buck. Last year he shot a nice 2 point with his bow and the year before that a forky with his rifle.


Very cool! He's got them all covered then... I still need to harvest an animal with a bow.. So he's got me there!


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Great Looking buck!


----------

